# Hi from S. Jersey



## Killin'-Time (Feb 17, 2010)

I finally joined after many google searches continued to bring me here. I am no longer sittin' in the shadows and am prepared for the new guy abuse. 
Started shooting a bow last year after a 20+yr hiatus. I am amazed at the progression of equipment and am excited every time I pick up my bow.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## ArcheryGirl12 (Feb 17, 2010)

*S. Jersey!*

Hello! I'm also from South Jersey! Nice to meet someone else from the South Jersey area on here that shares my passion for archery!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Killin1-Time. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

welcome and welcome back


----------



## BowtechKilla (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard from another S. Jersey AT'er.:darkbeer:


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome from a x NJ...grew up in Paramus NJ...now upstate NY...one of the old fart 68 years young that still try to shoot a stick and a arrow or My Hoft compound setup...


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

